# I Think I've Found It!



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You may remember ime mentioning the 1st watch I purchased myself as a 17 year old just after I joined the mob? I've been surching ebay and different models keep coming up but none exactly as I remember, it was one of the casio "marlin" digitals.

Well I'm hoping this one is it, won it on ebay last night, hopefully when it arrives it will be the same model although i dont remeber the screws on the bezel







and mine def had a bracelet.

These marlins turn up every now and then and quite often make silly money so i was suprised my bid of just over $20 won.

sellers pic without permission


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

I've been after a CASIO with the guitar on the crystal and animated LCD musical notes and melodies..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good for you Paul......

Hope its what your after


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I have the 50M Marlin in ruins, if you need some spares etc. Has a Casio bracelet ( needs polish! ). Let me know and I'll ship it over asap.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I hope it is the right one Paul


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Excellent Paul! I still have the my first proper watch, a Fortis quartz my mom gave me on my 12th birthday!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry to jump in on youre thread but instead of making a new one its along the same lines....

i too have found the watch i had when i was 13 or so - it was a xmas pressie from argos i think .

it took a while to find but what a bargain and on a brand new hirsch croc strap -sekonda moon phase watch .

cant believe how much of a grown up watch it is why i chose that when i was 13 i dont know.

110128804716


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

That's brilliant Paul, reading your thread made me think of my first proper watch. I bought it in 1986 from a class mate its a Seiko automatic 6309 from 1979. At the time I thought it was nearly new just shows what a good salesman that lad was.

I have recently touched it up as it had been in a drawer for years and had a cracked crystal and the strap was far too tight although I remember it being tight back then but I didn't care I loved it.

and here it is.










It will now be worn for the rest of the day.

Thanks for the memories Paul.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well now it's here it def is not the one I had. I def' do not remember the black plastic bezel, however everything else feel right so it's good enough for me









A new beater for work me thinks


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

the strap said:


> I've been after a CASIO with the guitar on the crystal and animated LCD musical notes and melodies..


That brings back memories..........

Mine had about ten melodies - cheap even 20 yrs ago.


----------

